# Mal was zum Lachen - aber auch zum Nachdenken...



## Heiko (29 Juli 2011)

Schön gemacht, aber leider nicht ganz an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Juli 2011)

Die pösen Buben von Microsoft wieder.


----------



## Nixe (2 August 2011)

*Lebe glücklich *
*lebe froh *
*wie das Bärchen Haribo *
*das fröhlich in seiner Tüte saß *
*und all die andern Bärchen fraß  *

*
*


----------



## Nixe (21 August 2011)

Geht Fritzchen morgens zu seiner Mutter und ...
 ... sagt: "Mama, ich hab dich heute Nacht mit Papi gesehen. Du bist auf ihm gesessen und auf- und abgehüpft."
 Mama: "Weisst du, Papi ist ja so dick und ich will die Luft aus ihm rauspressen."
 Fritzchen: "Ach Mama, das bringt überhaupt nichts, weil unsere Nachbarin ihn jeden Montag morgen, wenn du in der Arbeit bist, ja doch wieder aufbläst


----------



## Nixe (28 August 2011)

*Was zum schmunzeln.*

Der Erfinder vom Bikini war Maschinenbauingenieur.


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (23 September 2011)

In der heutigen Welt wird mehr in Medikamente für die männliche Potenz und 
Silikon für Frauen investiert, als für die Heilung von Alzheimer Patienten. 

Daraus folgernd haben wir in ein paar Jahren alte Frauen mit großen Brüsten und alte 
Männer mit hartem Penis, aber keiner von denen kann sich erinnern, wozu das gut ist!


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juli 2012)

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/35235/2281465/pol-hb-nr-0310-heisse-oefen-fotos-als-anlage

Hmmm zu viele "blinde Polizisten" unterwegs? Oder warum musste er so markant auf den TÜV verweisen?? 
Jedenfalls hatte der kontrollierende Polizist Humor...


----------



## Flor90 (17 Juli 2013)

Hier was zum Lachen und zum Nachdenken!


----------

